# Fishing on pier A at NAS Pensacola



## topgun1851 (Jun 11, 2013)

2013 Pensacola Navy Ball Committee is opening pier A for fishing the next 3 weekends in July:

13th and 14th
20th and 21st
27th and 28th

FISHING ON ALPHA PIER (MOST SOUTHEAST CORNER OF NASP)

6am -6pm

*Donations Appreciated! *

Open to Active duty, Retired Military and DoD Personnel

*Rules*
Donations accepted at Alpha Pier entrance
Kids must be supervised by an adult
License required for 16 years old and up. 
MUST BE WITHIN LEGAL CATCH IAW FLORIDA WILDLIFE CONSERVATION.
You can keep what you catch.
Bring what you need; fishing pole, bait, coolers (for fish caught only), chairs, tents & umbrellas
CASTING OR GILL NETS ARE PROHIBITED.
Please check-in with Navy Ball Committee members when leaving and returning to the pier.
NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED ON PIER. 
No gutting of fish on the pier
All your trash must be cleaned up before you leave
No POV parking/driving on pier


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll be there this weekend hope to some of you out there..... hope to get some slobs and maybe some and maybe a shark or two gotta put this 4/0 to the test.


----------



## Beulah_Boy (Jul 10, 2013)

Can a retired navy I'd card holder bring a civilian quest?


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jul 16, 2013)

What can folks expect to catch on the Alpha Pier?


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

I've caught flounder, white trout, red fish, lady fish, rays, and any assortment of bait fish... I have seen red snapper, king mackerel, black drum, sharks, and a jack... it's crazy what gets caught on that pier sometimes great place to go fish with lots of friendly helpful people.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Beulah_Boy said:


> Can a retired navy I'd card holder bring a civilian quest?


Yes, I go with my bud all the time he is retired


----------



## topgun1851 (Jun 11, 2013)

Bump for this weekend


----------



## ampman (Jun 15, 2013)

What about veterans and retired DoD personnel? I realize you did not mention them and it may open the door to many more people but it would also raise more money as well.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Cobia Shark and Bull Reds are what has been caught that earns a mention so far. 

Jonathan.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey yall keep an eye out for anyone using a borrowed shark rod out there. He may not be familiar with the reel, an asking questions on said rod. One of our forum members has one on the loose out there. :thumbup::no:

They will probably join here looking for pointers


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

is it goin to be open this weekend? or is it goin to be closed again do to "weather"


----------

